# Paprika for coat?



## BeauReba (Jul 2, 2008)

I believe the usual amount is 2tsp-1 heaping tbsp once a day, but it depends on the horse. Always start with a small amount (maybe 1tsp) and work your way up. It gives a red coat (bay, chestnut, brown) a redder, deeper colour, and a black coat a deeper black coat. You can also feed sunflower seeds for a deeper colour and shinier coat. Use regular ground red paprika you get at the grocery or dollar store. It takes about a month for it to show up. I think if you are showing you're supposed to stop feeding it 7-14 days before hand as it can show up in drug tests. It's not a drug, but it masks (hides) other drugs.


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

How about sunflowerseed oil?


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

the sunflower seeds have to be the black oil sunflower seeds. They darken and shine a coat and they are fairly inexpensive. I have used them before in my minis. The only thing is that it does make them somewhat hot headed. It worked out for my minis because they are mainly deadheads and they game them that little bit of attitude they needed for the ring. The sunflower seeds do wonders on silver dapples...

Sorry about the paprika, I know nothing other than the majority of coat color conditioners contain paprika.


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

sorry for double post but if it was black oil sunflower seed oil, then it should work.


----------



## Midwest Paint (Oct 21, 2008)

*Alright, I will reveal my secret.. LOL!*

Are you looking to enhance the coat for show? A little trick with mine I use... Mayonaise. And no, not fed to them. Coat them with it a couple weeks prior to show, and you can even bake it on by applying it to the coat, then putting on a sheet or blanket and let it stand for a couple days. Do this after the show clip.


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

never tried the mayonaise, one question though. How bad does that mayonaise smell after two days of being out in the heat? I would think it would be kinda nasty smelling, that is what turns me off to that idea. I am probably wrong and it does not smell at all. Just never heard of that before.


----------



## Midwest Paint (Oct 21, 2008)

I know, I know.. I had the same thing in mind when I was first advised to use it, but surprisingly enough.. There isnt a real bad aroma, as long as you dont let it stay for more then 2-3 days. It isnt gloppe don, so the smell of it naturally goes quick.

I will say, I dont like applying it. It has always bugged me to stick my hands in the jar and start the paint up. LOL


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

Midwest Paint said:


> I know, I know.. I had the same thing in mind when I was first advised to use it, but surprisingly enough.. There isnt a real bad aroma, as long as you dont let it stay for more then 2-3 days. It isnt gloppe don, so the smell of it naturally goes quick.
> 
> I will say, I dont like applying it. It has always bugged me to stick my hands in the jar and start the paint up. LOL


Id wear gloves...lol

What is in it that makes it effective? I have never heard of doing that before.


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

Midwest Paint said:


> I know, I know.. I had the same thing in mind when I was first advised to use it, but surprisingly enough.. There isnt a real bad aroma, as long as you dont let it stay for more then 2-3 days. It isnt gloppe don, so the smell of it naturally goes quick.
> 
> I will say, I dont like applying it. It has always bugged me to stick my hands in the jar and start the paint up. LOL


Maybe I will leave one of mine off super 14 next spring and when we body clip for the first show give it a try and see which I like better. I know using super 14 all the time within 2 days of clipping their hair is back to being soft and shiny and its normal color.
Also, do you have to rub it is or just wipe it on?


----------



## Midwest Paint (Oct 21, 2008)

*Mayonaise performance for coats..*

Lets see how much of this I can recall as to why Mayonaise.. LOL!

After a clip, much of the coat has been removed including the horses natural oils that are in it. The skin still contains many oils that can be lifted to whats left of the coat, but not as much as the thick coats they had before. Just as with brushing and grooming, bringing those lustering oils up, Mayonaise has many ingrediants in it that replace and enhance what has been removed and not naturally produced, safely without chemicals.

Mayonaise has ingrediants such as egg yokes and whites, which contain high levels of vitamin A+E, as well as antioxidents that in combination with the vitamin C gives that luster. The Lecithen in mayonaise keeps it emulsified which helps when applying it on the coat will help penatrate the pores in the skin and leach into the hair. Thats the more scientific reason to mayonaise instead of egg applicaiton. Of course if a person researches far back, eggs have been used not only on show horses in its earliest of times, but prior to soaps being readily available, eggs were used by people as well for hair.

Taking my Sorrel, she has a neat red coat to her that I love when it really shines. After a clip it really dulls down and looses that sparkly luster it had when full. An old mentor I have said he uses Mayonaise on his prior to shows to really bring back the deep color and luster, while also giving the coat a healthy treatment. As much as I love mine, I have always dreaded using the synthetic chemicals for shows that I have. Not much in the way of options around it. So, I took his advice and tried it.. I was very impressed. it also seemed to help with the skin flaking issue myine had from all the playing outside under the summer skies. We have a dry climate out here, so it was a win-win deal when I used the mayo. Not only was I getting great results with the coat, but the skin almost seemed much more softer and pliable then before.

Application: I liek the glove thing.. LOL! I just dip a hand in the jar and start spreading across the coat, then work it in under a message. It gets pretty oily during the rub, which is what I want. I look to make sure I have evey inch coated nicely in that thick oil. I will put a turn-out sheet on for a couple of days, not only to prevent large amounts of dirt from acrueing, but to also keep the oils layered on thinckly. After that, its bath time. From two to three days of wearing it, there has been a huge difference.

Just my .03 worth! Cool thing about it, if a person wants to try it, its only a few dollars spent in a trial, and what ever you have left you can eat if you dont like it, LOL!


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

ok if you go with the black sunflowerseed oil then do you have to peel the seeds? and how much sunflower seeds do they get/day????


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

no you do not have to peel the seeds, just throw them in their feed. I fed my minis, varying in size, around 1 handful which equaled 3-4 ounces a day. I was told on a big horse to feed them 8-10 ounces a day and go up to no more than 12 ounces a day as it is like 16% protein. It will take about 30 days to start working and after a few months you get full results. It really shines and darkens the coat of every horse. I used it on all mine forever but then I found something I liked even better, which is the super 14. It does not add color to the coat but shines and darkens the natural color of the coat but does not add black oil to their diet.


----------



## banoota (Nov 15, 2008)

I'd be reluctant to feed my Arab sunflower seeds, he's already too hot headed, the seeds might drive him up the wall =/

Are there any other products that can be used on grey horses?

I've used White-As-Snow, which was good. But the one product I swear by would be Omega Horseshine (Omega Horseshine) ..it worked wonders on both my Arab & Andalusian, and I could see results 3 weeks after I started feeding them this supplement.


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Can anyne show pictures of the right sunflower seed? I've never heard of different types before.. and why does it have to be black?


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

*Sunflower Seed
*Town and Country carries a 99% pure Sunflower mix. This product is available in both 25 and 50 pound bags.



this is what i found...


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Ah,... thanks.  I'm afraid I've only seen those with white stripes on.. but I'll keep my eyes open...
Anyone who knows why it has to be the black ones?


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

the black ones are called black oil sunflower because the oil inside the seed is a black tinted oil, which is what darkens the horses coat, I do not know what the basic ones would do, I have NEVER heard of anyone using them at all.


----------



## banoota (Nov 15, 2008)

I've never seen these seeds before +_+


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

i find it strange that we wouldn't have to peel the seeds b4 feeding them to our horses.....i know some ppl that eat sunflower seeds whole. i tried to eat one whole and i basically choked....i can only imagine what it can do to a horse snd not to mention his digestive track...not trying to bash this idea i just need some clarity...but for now i think i will atart my mare on the paprika.


----------

